# alloy wheel refurb polished finish



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thought id start a thread on my little project.
bought some alloys of a mate who has sanded the old paint/lacquer off (a bit to deep judging by some of the scratches) after looking around i decided to sand and polish up to use as summer wheels.
here is how i got them


Did the full procedure on 1 spoke to see how would look (please bare in mind this is my first attempt at anything like this and mostly done by hand)



Whent from 600-2000 grit wet and dry then used blue jewellers compound with drill and then farecla g3 paint renovator (thought scratch remover would be to abrasive) with a polishing bonnet afterwards i polished with megs metal polish.
So far im happy with results could be a bit better so any tips would be apreciated such as best metal polish for mirror shine (i have autosol but says not suitable for mirror finish) also what to seal with and a good maintanence plan for them.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just to add for sealing thinking of some g5 is this ok for bare alloys??
Also is it the same as paint as in if i polish it do i have to reseal? In this case id rather polish and seal with just ag wheel seal every couple of weeks than fork out for g5 everytime i ran out


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You're doing a fantastic job so far. 

I can't give you any more tips as it seems you're doing exactly as I would.


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> You're doing a fantastic job so far.
> 
> I can't give you any more tips as it seems you're doing exactly as I would.


Cool thanks a lot i picked up some halfrauds rubbing compound to not sure where it would fall abrasive/grit wise maybe between 2000 and the blue compound?
Think il stick to what im doing so far but still wondering about the polish/seal application


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Toddy does similar work like this but clear coats it too ? Could do that to keep em nice ?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Scoobycarl said:


> Toddy does similar work like this but clear coats it too ? Could do that to keep em nice ?


They still need an etch / a lacquer that has etching capabilities i.e. UV lacquer

You would have to stay majorly on top of them if you didn't.


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

I was thinking this actually would i be able to apply on a polished surface though? Or is that what etched lacquer is for? (Sorry not familiar with it......google)
quick search and now i know lol.
the thing with lacquering them is ive heard 1 chip and thats it moisture, cloudy blah blah u know the story im willing to wipe down every day and clean thoroughly every week.
ive heard of g5 being used on bare alloy and lasting a good 3-6month which is ideal really like i say i only want them for summer (well between mayish-septemberish)


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

yes, there are clear etches available. at my last place of work they used etch wipes, cant remember the name of them sorry.


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

The other reason ive tried to avoid spraying is because of the details on the spokes id like to keep them and if i was to spray would mean paying for it as covering them properly would be quite tricky i think?
Thanks for all the help every1 by the way much apreciated


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

As long you clear the whole wheel i cant see an issue ? Also toddy has said in other posts that they can be carefully scotched as long as its done in one direction ie not scuffed willy nilly left to right and up and down then cleared !


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Ps nice wheels ! What they going on ?


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

Scoobycarl said:


> As long you clear the whole wheel i cant see an issue ? Also toddy has said in other posts that they can be carefully scotched as long as its done in one direction ie not scuffed willy nilly left to right and up and down then cleared !


Well ive changed direction for every grit so to smooth it out.
could i just coat the full wheel details included as they are already painted and lacquered? Or would it show?
Also there off on my polo 6r looking around there ronal "houston" alloys from 2006 beetle.


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yerah this has now been scrapped gunna get them powder coated and sell old alloys all four matt black with red details £170!


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

All done got them powdercoated matt black for 144 by a place in shipley where i had my windows tinted bit dissapointed there are a few lumps in them and inside some spokes looks bumpy like overspray? I pointed it out in shop and he said its got 2 year warranty anyway so any probs just to bring them back.

Anyway:


Close up


New tyres

on car


----------

